# komisches Problem mit Eclipse - oberste Pixel verdeckt



## virtualAudio (4. Jan 2007)

Hi Leute,


hab da ein Applet, es funktioniert einwandfrei. Einziges Problem: das Fenster in dem das Applet, wenn ich es direkt in Eclipse ausführe, dargestellt wird, hat oben noch einen Balken in dem Applet steht. Dieser verdeckt mein Menü das ganz oben implementiert ist (Datei, Optionen...das übliche).
Dafür ist unten anscheinend genau der Platz frei. Im Browser ausgeführt funktioniert es und auch das Menü wird dargestellt.

Ich würde ja um getInsets.top verschieben, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nötig ist.

Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp für mich?

Grüße und das Beste fürs neue Jahr!
Andi

da gehts:
das applet

PS: das will ich erst später machen, aber vielleicht hat schon mal jemand einen hilfreichen link/Tipp für mich...ich möche später lokal beim client abspeichern und wieder laden können und ausserdem einen screenshot machen können, die Rechte habe ich wohl nicht von Haus aus. Wo les ich mich ein wie das dann laufen kann? Also user bestätigt, dass er dem Applet soweit vertraut, dass er es zulässt..sieht man ja öfter. Danke auch dafür!


----------



## Beni (4. Jan 2007)

Im Browser funktioniert es auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht wenn man Firefox, Java 1.6 und WinXP hat.

Wie baust du diesen Balken ein? Wenn du direkt auf das Applet zeichnest, kann da schnell etwas verrutschen. Wenn du z.B. ein JLabel mit einem ImageIcon benutzt (was einfacher als selber zeichnen ist :wink: ), wäre das ein sehr wunderlicher Fehler (in diesem Fall wären auf deinem Applet lauter Component'en, mit einem LayoutManager sollten die leicht so anzuordnen sein, dass es hübsch aussieht).


Wegen dem Speichern... Applet signieren.
Allerdings ist das kein Applet-übliches Verhalten (Dateien speichern), wäre da eine Applikation (womöglich über Webstart herunterladbar) nicht hübscher? Applets haben so ein "wegwerf, machen eh nichts wichtiges"-Charakter.


----------



## virtualAudio (4. Jan 2007)

oh, tatsächlich...ich wusste doch, dass es nicht am Eclipse liegen kann...

Das Problem liegt an der jetzigen Version, die alte hat das Menü noch dargestellt, die ganz aktuelle, die in Eclipse lief und jetzt auch online ist, hat ein Problem. Ich hab nicht gleich gecheckt, dass Firefox das bei mir anscheinend noch aus dem Cache geholt hat. Deshalb hab ich geglaubt die selbe Version wird im browser anders dargestellt als in Eclipse.

naja...muss ich wohl zurückverfolgen was ich heute so gemacht habe. Danke Beni für die Unterstützung 

bG Andi


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jan 2007)

virtualAudio hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab nicht gleich gecheckt, dass Firefox das bei mir anscheinend noch aus dem Cache geholt hat. Deshalb hab ich geglaubt die selbe Version wird im browser anders dargestellt als in Eclipse.


Hat mit Firefox nichts zu tun. Java hat einen eigenen Cache für Applets und Webstart der vom Browser unabhängig ist.


----------

